# Ghost shrimp



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

How often do ghost shrimp shed? How can you tell male from female?


----------



## thabadassone (Apr 4, 2013)

once a month or so and the female is always the larger of the two(this is so they can carry all the eggs/fry)a drop of iodide per 10gal. with every water change will help the shedding process and assist with breeding.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

+1 on the iodide. I dose it as well.


----------

